# Warhammer end of times order?



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

So I got the fall of altdorf and I started reading it and I'm only 30 pages in but I feel like maybe im missing somethings. Is this kinda like a series like Horus heresy? What if anything should I be reading before this?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The order of the novels is thus;

End Times: The Return of Nagash
End Times: The Fall of Altdorf
End Times: The Curse of Khaine


LotN


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The novels also expound upon the events of not only the previous novels, but require a basic knowledge of the setting AND the tie in campaign books.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Also some events happen at the same time for example Nagash is resurrected midway through Khaine and the fall of altdorf happens just as the khaine book ends.


----------

